# Prepare your flame throwers; Nordic Auto Plows -car plow.



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

This doesn't seem like a terrible idea at all.

http://www.nordicautoplow.com/


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Until it catches a curb or big crack in the pavement and either breaks the whole thing or caves in your bumper or rips the damn hood off the car.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What an amazing piece of .......


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

I like how the "push-pads" are conveniently located right in front of most vehicles airbag sensors.

Friggin thing is nearly $700!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

:laughing::laughing:: Now they have LEGO Plows for plastic cars what a piece of ***


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I found the video from when they were designing the prototype:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

And someone will pprobably become wealthy off that.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

What's next??? I thought this was a joke at fist, guess not.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

That looks like something I would made to put on my little red wagon when I was like 5.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Andrew010;1502957 said:


> What's next??? I thought this was a joke at fist, guess not.


a hand crank powered snow blower....or a plow wing.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the best part on the website:

Q. Will the plow set off my airbag?

A. According to HOWSTUFFWORKS, it requires the equivalent of driving your car into a brick wall at 10-15 mph to set off an airbag. We recommend driving slow and steady at 1-2 mph, so your airbags will not deploy unless you're being reckless by ramming ice packed mounds of snow at those speeds.

http://www.nordicautoplow.com/faq.php


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

They are waiting to be sued.....

I also like this:
Q.Is there a vehicle size that is recommended? I have a Prius which is a lighter car and it might not have enough power.
A.If you think about it, people use lawnmowers with snow blades attached to them for plowing driveways. Any size car will dwarf those tractors - so in this case, size doesn't matter.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

This looks more professional.....

PS: This is one in a series, called 20 Homemade Things That Shouldn't Be Home-Made.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I can see some idiot puzzeled when his or her air bags go off in thier mustang or mini van. LOL! Bungee cords hold my plows on wheel loader, skid, dump truck, and pickup also.......... What a joke!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

It'd be cheaper to go buy 4 plastic shovels and duct tape them to your bumper.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

This......is a f.ucking joke...the way it attaches looks like the clasp would wear into your jams or hood etc....too bad I have a truck..with a plow


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sold!! im gonna get it for my ls400 its much nicer to drive than my silly trucks why didnt i think of plowing with my car before


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

the supports are wood.... enough said.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

For some reason I envision pictures appearing on this site of a fleet of those clearing a commercial lot. Then a bunch of contractors going whoa! so that's why I didn't get it.

Also the picture of the blonde with the top down on her convertible while plowing makes me laugh like a ****** every time I see it. I don't know if it's the ******** smile on her face or the fact the top on that BMW is down, Maybe it's both.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

The Nordic Plow - "Where the roads are always clear because our factory/garage never see's snow"


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

So easy to hook up even a pregnant (huge beer gutted) chick can carry it around and hook it up.

Plus you can plow in your convertible with the top down.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's the best one:

Q.
Can you raise the plow off the ground to maneuver when making another pass?
A.
Yes - simply grab the plow while on the car, pull it towards you, and then rest the cogs on your bumper. The straps and bungee cords will keep it in place while you maneuver the vehicle. However, *we suggest staying out of the cold* and simply reverse along the path you just plowed.


----------

